# Is it to late in pregnancy,



## zoeleeme (May 15, 2012)

I know you all have answered this question a million and a half times... Our mare is due May 26th. Is it to late to worm her? Also, I was going to use safegard. Is that Ok to use at this point? (I have tried to find the answer in older post but found it hard to locate) Thanks for your help! Linda


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 15, 2012)

I agree with Castl Rock, wait until the day she foals.


----------



## Wings (May 15, 2012)

And then worm with an ivermectin based wormer




I also use ivermectin on the foals for the first few times.


----------



## zoeleeme (May 15, 2012)

Thank You so much for the information!


----------

